# Stone veneer over gas fireplace



## Bket92 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am looking to change the surround of our gas fireplace. I have removed the granite tiles and purchased a stonecraft stone. My questions come from how to install the stone to the firebox. As you can see in the picture, the previous tiles were attached to both the drywall and firebox. We had this for 13 years and never had an issue. My concern is that the smaller stone veneer stones (vs 12x12 tiles) will not be sitting on a stiff enough substrate. I was planning on removing the dry wall and replacing with hardy board......should I also cover the firebox with that to increase rigidity? I would have left the firebox exposed but I'll never get a factory finish since it has the old adhesive on it. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think you have the right idea. The only potential concern is how far the new surface will stick out from the fireplace.

I don't think you need to remove the existing drywall. Just screw some 1/4" hardibacker to the wall overlapping the fireplace where you want tile.


----------



## Bket92 (Jul 28, 2015)

I appreciate the feedback. So I should put hardyboard anyway I want to have the stone veneer? What do you is the best way to hide the edge of the hardy board? Metal angle iron was my thought


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

That is the tough part.

Looking at your photo, I can't tell where the face of the fireplace is in relation to your existing wall. I'm guessing it's flush.

Most people would either use a bull nose tile for the edge...or some type of molding. On the fireplace side, I'd avoid metal...it will get hot. 

Go to a tile store and look at what your edging options are.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

What do the manufacturers installation instructions say to use for the "stone", mastic or mortar.


----------



## Bket92 (Jul 28, 2015)

The mfg recs mortar. The tile was on with mastic


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I think your plan to remove the dry wall is unnecessary, the whole chase should be covered with plywood or something similar then, it needs to be covered with 15# roofing felt,and metal lath ,and lastly a scratch coat of type S or N mortar, then your stone adhered to the scratch coat, so you can go right to the edge of the opening with the stone.


----------

